
Travel User Interview - weouthere
Hi All,<p>Looking for some people I can interview and ask some questions dealing with travel. My first attempt at doing user interviews. If you are down can you please fill out this google form or let me know below and I will reach out to you.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLSdGCUCloi6GqM6RjNNyzLj0X3SuulbgY_t85nwcpZmAFk5DUQ&#x2F;viewform?usp=sf_link<p>Thank you so much for your help!
======
Crowz4k
You need permission This form can only be viewed by users in the owner's
organization.

